# Weather tech floor mats 01-03 Chevy gmc $100



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I have a set of grey weather tech floor mats never used. I ordered for a 2003 gmc crew cab. Wife totaled the truck before I put them in. Come get them $100 mat 801-309-7718


----------

